# OK, MEN, Who's Your Team?



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

My 3 favorite teams:

1. Oregon Ducks

2. OSU Beavers

3. Whoever plays U of Washington

GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> My 3 favorite teams:
> 
> 1. Oregon Ducks
> 
> ...


Oklahoma Sooners
Ole Miss Rebels

As a Sooner fan, you can imagine my feeling toward the Ducks after the debacle several years back. Still hard to fathom.


URL]


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

The Buckeyes of the Ohio State University.

Go Bucks!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Clemson Tigers!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Whatever team(s) put money in my pocket over the weekend.

I enjoy and do very well gambling on college football.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Nebraska Cornhuskers.

GBR


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

U of A Wildcats.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fighting Irish


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Season opened with two upsets, ASU and Stanford down in flames and a lackluster performance by the #2 team against unranked Minn. Well this is an interesting start.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Chick here... (not sure why women are excluded from this thread )...

But here's my 2 cents...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My favorite team is the "team" of officials that I referee high school football in Texas with on weekends! Before and after the game, we have the utmost disrespect and contempt for each other's officiating acumen, intelligence, and ability ~ but once the opening whistle sounds, they are the finest group of guys that you'd ever want to go into war with! 

But if I'm going to watch sports, my faves are:

MLB- Houston Astros
NFL- Dallas Cowboys~ but IMHO, their owner is a total rectum!
College- Texas A&M University *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Chick here... (not sure why women are excluded from this thread )...
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my 2 cents...



It's hard to take "The Ohio State" seriously when they don't face a real opponent until Oct. 17th. I think any team that takes this much of a "soft" schedule should penalized in the rankings.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> It's hard to take "The Ohio State" seriously when they don't face a real opponent until Oct. 17th. I think any team that takes this much of a "soft" schedule should penalized in the rankings.


The same thing was said last year, and then Michigan State, Wisconsin, Alabama and Oregon happened...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I hate to admit it, but Urban Meyer's team will always be tough, and likely deserve its rating. 

I also have no doubt that Michigan will be back under Harbaugh in not too much time. I don't like either team, but coaches like that are just winners.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Used to follow the Buckeyes because it was my father's team. Now it's:









Their problem is that West Point physical requirements mean that the offensive and defensive linemen are usually 250-260 lbs. That's linebacker size. 

This year they they obtained size exemptions and they might have a few freshman approaching 300 lbs.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

1. FC Barcelona

2. Anderlecht

3. San Jose Sharks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Used to follow the Buckeyes because it was my father's team. Now it's:
> 
> View attachment 38346
> 
> ...



There's a kid on my sons team, offensive tackle, an 8th grader who stands at 6'1" and weighs 260 lbs. My son on the other hand is 5'8" and 130, but he plays a slot back/WR position. He has great hands and has on more than one occasion made one handed catches as well as caught them in traffic before "thud".

Btw, that is my favorite team


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MLB - Mets
NFL - Broncos


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Pro: 49ers - That is who I grew up rooting for during the likes of Montana and Young. We are in for a tough year...

College: West Virginia - My wife got me rooting for them as I did not watch college ball growing up. 

"I love the smell of burning couches in the evening. It smells like...victory."


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *My favorite team is the "team" of officials that I referee high school football in Texas with on weekends! Before and after the game, we have the utmost disrespect and contempt for each other's officiating acumen, intelligence, and ability ~ but once the opening whistle sounds, they are the finest group of guys that you'd ever want to go into war with!
> 
> But if I'm going to watch sports, my faves are:
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree, although I tend to root for the Rangers more than the Astros.

I'm also keeping an eye on the Chiefs. The son of one of my old friends is a rookie lineman, and it's a lot of fun to see how he does.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Forest said:


> I hate to admit it, but Urban Meyer's team will always be tough, and likely deserve its rating.
> 
> I also have no doubt that Michigan will be back under Harbaugh in not too much time. I don't like either team, but coaches like that are just winners.


While watching O-State at Va Tech tonight, I've been thinking about my endorsement of Urban Meyer.
I do believe he is a great coach, and proven winner. Still, he bugs me with his role in college football. If he and Frank Beamer where at the same event. I'd like to meet Frank Beamer and would consider it a way to connect to the tradition of college football. I would have no interest at all in meeting Urban Meyer. He's a fantastic coach, and superb opportunist, but not much else. He'll say anything and exploit everything to get a leg up.

I believe a truly great college coach is loyal, dedicated, and committed to his school. To me, Urban Meyer is a failure at all that. 

There are so many great coaches: Woody Hayes (vs Meyer), Bo Schembechler, Bear Bryant, Bud Wilkinson, Bobbie Bowden, Knute Rockne, Tom Osborne, Bill Snyder, Barry Switzer, Hayden Fry, Darell Royal, that managed to win and maintain a credible degree of loyalty to their position.

Maybe they all did not spend their entire career at one place, but you can identify them, at least.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not watching the game just watching drive status and stats online. Unless I see more out of the Buckeyes in half two (even if they win a close one), I can only say one thing "overrated". 

The tempo of the game appears to be controlled by VTech.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like they may yet pull it off. I don't necessarily like Ohio State, but I love to see the Hokies lose...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

2nd half, the way I expected the Buckeyes to play.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/G4bb06sxWpg


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

New England Patriots


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm going out on a limb, but I'll say that its going to be Ole Miss might really surprise people this year. Yeah, they're my team, but I've seen what Hugh Freeze has brought to Oxford first hand. He's got skill and speed everywhere, and now finally has a QB with a big time arm. The one thing that had been lacking.

They're up 28-0 on Fresno State halfway in the first quarter. 

The problem? The schedule. If there's a harder one this year, I don't know what it would be:
At Alabama
At Florida
At Aurburn
At Miss State
then add home games with LSU, Ark, and Texas A&M

Getting thru all that is more than you can generally imagine. If they had Ohio State's schedule, they go undefeated.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

My main sports team is 

Wolverhampton Wanderers (football)

I also follow warwickshire (cricket).

Not big on US sports but have been to a couple of MLB and NFL games. My 'teams' are 

St. Louis Cardinals
Philly Eagles

Simple question - why is college ball so popular? No one follows university sport in the UK. Is it because there isn't much grass roots or community links in the pro game?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Denver Broncos
Pittsburg Steelers
Anyone playing the Oakland Raiders or Seattle Seahawks


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

Vandy and the Tennesse Titans.

Yes, I'm a glutton for punishment. Vandy being in the SEC pretty much dooms them to .500 at best most years, though they did have a good run under Franklin. And Mariota had a perfect QB rating in his first career start, so there is that! It's a coincidence they are both in TN. I went to college at Vandy, and I was an Oilers fan before they moved. Earl Campbell was my favorite player as a kid.
DPR


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

St Helens RLFC
Copenhagen RLFC
and Oxford Cavaliers.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

STL Cardinals
GB Packers
Wisconsin


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to be an Oilers season ticket holder, now despise them. Now I'm a Texans fan. Pretty much same type of team. Both mediocre at best.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Forest said:


> I'm going out on a limb, but I'll say that its going to be Ole Miss might really surprise people this year. Yeah, they're my team, but I've seen what Hugh Freeze has brought to Oxford first hand. He's got skill and speed everywhere, and now finally has a QB with a big time arm. The one thing that had been lacking.


I won't pretend that I hate saying "I told you so".

I thought that Ole Miss should win last night, but doubted they'd actually pull it off in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Kind of off topic but Why does the Big 12 only have 10 teams and the Big 10 have 14 teams?

My favorite teams 
NBA - Cleveland Cavaliers - since way before Lebron was even around
MLB - Cleveland Indians and Pittsburgh Pirates
NFL - Oakland Raiders
NHL ?
College Football - Mount Union Purple Raiders - look them up they won 98 consecutive games, lost a game and them proceeded to win 99 straight more.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Kind of off topic but Why does the Big 12 only have 10 teams and the Big 10 have 14 teams?


Yeah, pretty tiresome. Assuming you're serious, though: (from memory)

The Big 12 was formed in 1996 out of the ashes of The Big 8 and The Southwestern Conference. The SWC dissolved at that time. When it went under, Texas, Texas A&M, Baylor, and Texas Tech joined the Big 8 schools, to form the Big 12.

Several years later, amid schools tiring of Texas' egocentric and heavy handed demands Nebraska, Missouri, Colorado, and Texas A&M bailed the Big 12. TCU and W Va joined following their exit. So, the Big 12 has 10 teams.

During that debacle, Nebraska went to the Big 10. Rutgers also joined, giving them 12 teams.

I think that's close.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Forest said:


> Yeah, pretty tiresome. Assuming you're serious, though: (from memory)
> 
> The Big 12 was formed in 1996 out of the ashes of The Big 8 and The Southwestern Conference. The SWC dissolved at that time. When it went under, Texas, Texas A&M, Baylor, and Texas Tech joined the Big 8 schools, to form the Big 12.
> 
> ...


More tongue in cheek but still, why not just rename the conferences? I guess too much money tied up in the branding?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ynot said:


> More tongue in cheek but still, why not just rename the conferences? I guess too much money tied up in the branding?


I believe you are exactly right. The Big 10, in particular, has been around since 1896- and is the oldest conference, with (in their opinion) the most name recognition.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I can only joke here...
The "Cutters" from Breaking Away.


----------

